
Ask HN: What can a small business do to grow excess cash? - epoxy
I&#x27;m self-employed with a web development business structured as an S-Corp.  I maintain a payroll where I pay myself, and contribute towards a retirement savings account, but my business tends to have excess cash that sits in savings.  At this stage, I&#x27;m not looking to increase headcount. Is there anything better I could be doing to grow this cash apart from increasing my own payroll and investing it in my personal investment accounts?
======
sharemywin
p2p lending

create another business or sell a product(Software or real)

real estate

invest in operational efficiency

